# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Kako dalje bez ljubavi?

## micha16

Nova sam ovdje i evo nadam se ponekom dobrom savjetu od iskusnih forumašica. Ja i suprug smo došli do razgovora o raskidu našeg braka.Imamo dvoje male djece 5 i 1,7 mjeseci.Muž misli da se sve može srediti i da možemo imati dobar brak a ja sam osoba koja može puno trpiti ali evo došla sam do zida i ne znam kako dalje.Otvoreno smo razgovarali o puno toga.Meni su se godinama skupljale neke stvari ( na koje bi se tužila ali nisu nikad bile ozbiljno shvaćene) i sad mi je dosta.Nema više ljubavi.On nije loša osoba,kao otac je predobar ali ja ga ne volim.Iscrpila me svekrva,njegovo sitničarenje,njegovo govorenje kako se ja moram ponašati prema njegovoj majci,sve njegove odluke su super a moje nisu.Ukratko mislim da me je previše vremena uzimao zdravo za gotovo i ja sam sad pukla i ne mogu više.E sad sa par njih s kojima sam razgovarala kažu bračna kriza,treba pokušat zbog djece ali u meni je problem što ja njega ne volim.Mi i nemamo sex.odnosa još otkad sam zatrudnila sa malom ( znači 2,5 god ) i doslovno živimo kao cimeri koji imaju zajedničku djecu.On kaže da misli da se može sve popraviti,da nije sve to tako veliki problem..a ja sam već 80% van tog braka znači srcem sam već otišla a ovo kao što činim je zbog djece.I onda se pitam da li je rješenje biti u braku zbog djece i biti nesretan?A još sam mlada,nadam se nekom sretnijem životu a ne da me muž iscrpljuje na sve načine.Sva sam zbrkana ali evo da li je netko bio u toj situaciji,ima li tko kakav pametan savjet.Jedna mi je prijateljica rekla da pokušam sa sexom ali kako ću i to?Imam osjećaj kao da me netko tjera na ugovoreni odnos i moram spavat s nekim prema kome ne osjećam ništa?Da li se može živjeti bez ljubavi, kako osoba koja živi bez ljubavi može sretno odgajati djecu?Sad su još mali ali što više čekam bit će gore i više će razumijeti...nadodat ću na to još da sam od 15 god. živjela skoro pa sama i ne bojim se biti sama sa djecom ( radim,imam stan u svom vlasništvu)...

----------


## rehab

Možda da se privremeno razdvojite, pa da vidiš kako ćete funkcionirati ?

----------


## Angie75

Ne znam, nekako mi se čini da je uvijek najlakše otići... A u tvom slučaju mi izgleda da je tvoj muž spreman truditi se i pokušati se promijeniti...
Znam da je teško živjeti bez ljubavi, ali mislim da djeci ipak trebate oboje. Možeš li se sjetiti zbog čega si se zaljubila u svog muža? Pokušati misliti jedno vrijeme samo na dobre, pozitivne stvari? Ne hraniti ružne misli u sebi? Otići se može uvijek  :Undecided:

----------


## sirius

Nekako mislim da se najlakse razvesti.
Mislim da bi prije tog poteza bilo fer prema sebi i partneru barem pokusati spasiti odnos uz strucnu pomoc.

----------


## rehab

Nisam stigla do kraja napisati. Meni se odnos s mužem redovito pogorša baš u dobi u kojoj je tvoja malena. A i trudnoća nam debelo odmaže, jer ja naprosto loše podnosim trudnoću. Mene djeca u toj dobi najviše iscrpe. Kreće nosanje, nespavanje, puzanje, hodanje, non stop traže pažnju.... Nisam sposobna biti u miru sa samom sobom, a kamoli s nekim drugim. Kao što sam rekla, pokušajte se privremeno razdvojiti, i vidi hoće li to donijeti ikakvo osvježenje tvojim osjećajima prema njemu. Ja se ne bih zbog takvog nečeg rastajala, ali ti najbolje znaš kakav je vaš odnos i kako se osjećaš.

----------


## orange80

> Nekako mislim da se najlakse razvesti.
> Mislim da bi prije tog poteza bilo fer prema sebi i partneru barem pokusati spasiti odnos uz strucnu pomoc.


slažem se.

ponekad baš takvi brakovi, koji su doživjeli duboke krize iz njih izađu 
i budu puno puno sretniji

----------


## tangerina

ja bih rekla što angie i sirius da pokretačica teme kaže nešto tipa "joj ne znam ni sama volim ga ali puna mi je kapa puno stvari" ili nekad mi se čini da ga volim, nekad da ne
ali ako je ona emotivno već izvan toga svega, ako je sigurna da ga ne voli, ne vidim pretjerani smisao u tome
to je samo produžavanje agonije svih upletenih, jer suprug sigurno osjeća da ga ona ne voli, i ne znam, nisam nikad živjela s nekim koga ne volim ali zamišljam da je to dosta iscrpljujuće
ja sebe ne mogu zamislit u takvom odnosu

----------


## sirius

Meni bi rastava sigurno i prije na pamet pala ako u vezi ne bi bilo seksa 2,5 godine. Nije samo seks u pitanju nego i bliskost. Sigurno bih se i ranije zapitala da li mi takav odnos odgovara , i sto se dogodilo u odnosu.
Jasno, ima partnera i sretnih brakova bez intimnih odnosa, ali samo onda kada to oboje partnera smatraju ok.

----------


## orange80

tangerina, ali ljubav se može ponovno probuditi, možda čak i u nekoj novoj boljoj dimenziji.

vjerujem da rijetko tko može voljeti istim intenzitetom, na isti način, svakog dana,
cijelog života tu istu osobu

----------


## sirius

> ja bih rekla što angie i sirius da pokretačica teme kaže nešto tipa "joj ne znam ni sama volim ga ali puna mi je kapa puno stvari" ili nekad mi se čini da ga volim, nekad da ne
> ali ako je ona emotivno već izvan toga svega, ako je sigurna da ga ne voli, ne vidim pretjerani smisao u tome
> to je samo produžavanje agonije svih upletenih, jer suprug sigurno osjeća da ga ona ne voli, i ne znam, nisam nikad živjela s nekim koga ne volim ali zamišljam da je to dosta iscrpljujuće
> ja sebe ne mogu zamislit u takvom odnosu


Da, ali uvijek je korisno zbog sebe shvatiti sto smo fulali u odnosu.
Cak i ako se odnos ne spasi .

----------


## orange80

> Nisam stigla do kraja napisati. Meni se odnos s mužem redovito pogorša baš u dobi u kojoj je tvoja malena. A i trudnoća nam debelo odmaže, jer ja naprosto loše podnosim trudnoću. Mene djeca u toj dobi najviše iscrpe. Kreće nosanje, nespavanje, puzanje, hodanje, non stop traže pažnju.... Nisam sposobna biti u miru sa samom sobom, a kamoli s nekim drugim.


jako puno brakova se raspadne baš u toj fazi, koja je izgleda najzahtjevnija...
a zapravo ta faza, kad se gleda u nekom cjeloživotnom kontekstu, ne traje toliko dugo
za čas će oni porasti, manje vas trebati, a vi ćete imati puno više vremena za sebe

----------


## Lili75

Mislim nije ga žena prestala voljeti samo tako, sigurno neki njegovi postupci stoje iza toga, al nije navela dovoljno da bi čovjek mogao zaključiti.

Imam jednu svoju koja živi u braku bez int.odnosa već godinama (djeca su sad već 8. i 9 godina, a izostanak int. odnosa je posljedica njihovih loših odnosa općenito) i jako, jako je nesretna u tom braku, bome i djeca al ona nikako da skupi hrabrosti za prekinuti takav život. Uništeno joj je samopouzdanje u potpunosti, od nekadašnje zanosne ljepotice pune energije, stava, osebujnosti, prštala je od samopouzdanja danas je ostala samo jedna nezadovoljna sjena.

Ja je volim, obožavam i jednostavno pamtim kao staru (živimo u različitim državama), al kad je čujem srce mi se raspada  :Crying or Very sad: 

Hoću reći naravno da treba dati sve od sebe da se brak spasi radi vas samih i djece, al ne prestaneš nekoga volit preko noći eto tako...sigurno se svašta nešto izdogađalo u međuvremenu.

----------


## anabeg

Hmm, ja bih se usudila upitati jel tu ikad bilo velike ljubavi? Jer misljenja sam da se ljubav bas ne brise i ne nestaje tako lako, to jest brzo..jer realno to jest brzo, godina dvije dana...ako su razlozi isljucivo ovi koje navodis..ne znam, ja nekako mislim da mene ove stvari nikad nebi natjerale da prestanem voljeti svog muza..druga stvar je ako bi u pitanju bile ljubavnice, zlostavljanje i takve neke stvari... to sa svekrvom, a ono mozda ne misli covik nista lose, mozda misli da je tako najlakse da bi svima skupa zivot bio laksi...

Poslano sa mog LG-D802 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dodagoda

Teško da ćeš ovdje naći savjet koji će te potpuno zadovoljiti. S druge strane istina je i za uspjeh ali i za raspad braka trebaju dvoje. Sigurno nije sve crno-bijelo no i ja mislim da u fazi u kojoj se sada nalaziš vjerovatno je lakše rastati se nego ostati ali ja bih svakako pokušala spasiti brak. Ja ti to kažem gledajući na svoj brak u kojem je bilo i uspona i padova i svojeg iskustva-jedino tako i mogu jer neznam vas niti znam kakav ste par. Najveća kriza nam je bila kad je kćer imala oko 4 godine i doslovo smo bili na korak do razvoda.Bilo je baš nekih tako banalnih situacija i njgovog sitničarenja i prigovaranja koje su me dovele do ludila,čak ga je bila oprala i neka bezrazložna ljubomora i to me još dodatno iscrpljivalo i zatezalo naš odnos. Uglavnom, ja sam bila ta koja je spomenula razvod.Puno smo pričali i doslovno iznjeli sve šta nas smeta kod onog drugog.Naravno da nismo promjenili sve ali neke bitne stvari samo promjenili i eto nas naskon 10 godina još skupa.Koliko god otrcano zvučalo komunikacija i bliskost su najvažniji. Mi smo si stvarno istresli u facu sve što nas živcira ali i odlučili obadvoje spasiti stvar. Da ti iskreno kažem u tom trenu kad sam spomenula rastavu mi je toliko išao na živce, toliko mi se više nije dalo, nisam imala više nikakvih romantičnih osjećaja-bila sma i ljuta i povrijeđena i ti osjećaji su nekako prevladavali tada. Brakovi imaju uspona i padova, čak nekad izgleda da je više padova ali vaša djeca zaslužuju da pokušate i date sve od sebe, ali to obadvoje morate shvatiti i htjeti.

----------


## rossa

ima gore mudrih komentara, ali ti si ta koja će odlučiti.
ja bih na tvom mjestu svakako pokušala otići s mužem kod nekog bračnog savjetnika.
Ja sam razvedena i dobro mi je, ali žao mi je što nismo nikamo zajedno otišli, on nije htio. nije lako ostaviti 14 godina iza sebe.
PRobajte otići nekamo na savjetovanje, par mjeseci ti neće ništa značiti ako ne uspije, a ako uspije, savršeno.

Lijepo mu reci što ti je sve problem (osim neljubavi, a ako malo promisliš, možda te zbog tog manjka ljubavi neke stvari još više živciraju) i daj mu rok da se te stvari riješe.
Seks je važan dio odnosa i ako ti u početku taj "dogovoreni" seks može biti čudan, možda ipak probudi neke osjećaje. Kažu da tijelo pamti.

----------


## micha16

Hvala vam svima na porukama.U svakom odgovoru ima nekog smisla ali naravno odluka ce biti na nama.Mi smo zajedno vec 12 god, zadnjih 5 smo roditelji.Vec dugo ne funkcioniramo bas dobro,ali evo tek smo sad otvoreno i iskreno porazgovarali o svemu.Nismo tipovi koji ce vikati i galamiti po kuci tako da bi mi mogli i dalje ovako zivjet samo je meni pukao film i shvatila sam da to nije zivot.Plus toga da on kaze i tako je govorio da je u ljubavi racionalan i da me volio dovoljno!E pa meni to izgleda nije bilo dovoljno i sad sam prazna prema svemu i da nema djece otisla bih odmah.Naravno nisam ni ja bila idealna sigurno ali mislim da sam se trudila i zaslužila bolje i da su me on i sveki "totalno spizdili".Uglavnom u tim razgovorima predlozila sam godinu dana da vidimo gdje ce nas to dovesti...jer jasno je i meni da uvijek mozes otic,ali ne bih rekla kako je netko napisao da je najlakse otic....mislim da je to jednako tesko .

----------


## majola

ja sam u jako slicnoj situaciji kao ti. ali ti nemam sto pametno rec jer ni ja nemam rjesenja. odrzavam brak uglavnom zbog djece a i jer neznam kako bi sama izasla na kraj

sto je pozitivno i tebi i meni je sto su nam MM manje vise ok i sto ne postoji nikakav veci problem koji bi bio definitivno razlog za razvod

mi imamo boljih i losijih dana i nekako izguramo pa za sad ide kako ide

----------


## *meri*

svako ima neko svoje misljenje. nije lako kad se nadjes u takvoj situaciji. a nije lako ni otici.
ja bi rekla ovako, ovisi kako se ti osjecas kad si kraj njega, odnosno kad ste recimo u istoj prostoriji. ako se ti osjecas kao da ti je svejedno dal je on trenutno prisutan ili ne, onda mozda jos ima pomoci i smisla potruditi se kako su cure rekle.
a ako ti osjecas grc u zeludcu kad je on prisutan i jedva cekas da ode van iz stana/kuce ili da odes ti, odnosno ako se osjecas mirno i smireno samo kad ga nema doma i muka ti je kad se sjetis da bi trebao doci doma onda tu definitivno nema pomoci i onda treba otici svako na svoju stranu cim prije radi mira sebe i svoje djece.
to je moje misljenje.

----------


## micha16

Tesko je sve ovo.Trenutno sam ravnodusna prema njemu ali isto tako kad dođe doma ne veselim mu se nimalo,prazno i to mi je sve uzas.Zar cu tako cijeli zivot?Nekako sam si dala tu godinu...rekla sam i njemu da cu probat pokusat pa cemo vidjeti...probat ga gledat boljim,pozitivnijim očima ako je to moguće...možda necu izdrzat godinu a mozda se nesto popravi...znam da se ljubav,brak,zivot mjenja,puni su izazova,ali mi smo doslovno cimeri koji imaju zajednicke obaveze..pa evo nervira me i to sto npr.moram sama odrađivati i muške poslove tipa napumpati gume od svog auta jer je to moj auto,mjenjati ulje...e pa stvarno....sitnice mozda ali onda se pitam pa za sto ti meni trebas?Uf uf uf

----------


## Trina

A da li tvoj muž daje sve od sebe da te zavede? Da li se trudi? Ono, zavodi li te? Jer ako si mu sve otvoreno objasnila, ako je on na to rekao da misli da trebate spašavati brak, onda bi on sad trebao okrenuti i nebo i zemlju da te osvoji. Jeste ikad izašli sami vani, ono, opustili se do kraja, dobro se zabavili? radite li išta što bi moglo spasiti stvar? Ako ti njega ne voliš, nema smisla da ostaješ s njim. Pitanje je jel to stvarno tako? Treba mu dati šansu ali on se treba dobro potruditi da ti pokaže da je taj brak vrijedan spašavanja. Bez obzira na djecu, brak je izmađu vas dvoje i nikoga više. Zašto se ne seksate? Da se ja i mm ne seksamo, razveli bi se odavno već. To nam je među važnijim stavkama kad je bliskost u pitanju. Ako dođe do nekakve stanke (koja nije ni približno vašoj), mi se udaljimo. A da organizirate izlazak, skockate se, uzmete svoju noć pa pokušate?

----------


## Trina

> svako ima neko svoje misljenje. nije lako kad se nadjes u takvoj situaciji. a nije lako ni otici.
> ja bi rekla ovako, ovisi kako se ti osjecas kad si kraj njega, odnosno kad ste recimo u istoj prostoriji. ako se ti osjecas kao da ti je svejedno dal je on trenutno prisutan ili ne, onda mozda jos ima pomoci i smisla potruditi se kako su cure rekle.
> a ako ti osjecas grc u zeludcu kad je on prisutan i jedva cekas da ode van iz stana/kuce ili da odes ti, odnosno ako se osjecas mirno i smireno samo kad ga nema doma i muka ti je kad se sjetis da bi trebao doci doma onda tu definitivno nema pomoci i onda treba otici svako na svoju stranu cim prije radi mira sebe i svoje djece.
> to je moje misljenje.


Ja često osjećam grč u želucu pored svog, pa to znači da sam se digla na lijevu nogu ii da smo u toj nekakvoj fazi. To nije razlog da rastati se. Ako se braku daje nova šansa, onda se treba strašno truditi da to i uspije. Ako nakon svega napravljenog ona i dalje tvrdi da ga ne voli, onda ona nema što raditi s njim.

----------


## maria71

moja pokojna baba je rekla da je brak red govana  pa red meda.

očito  ste u govnenoj fazi.

nemam neki savjet,  osim da se seksate češće

----------


## sirius

Meni je to sa seksom bas zanimljiva fora. Mora da smo mi zene specificno bedaste pa su nas uvjerili da moramo biti zaljubljene u osobu sa kojom se seksamo ?
Mislim, svasta, nisam primjetila da to muskarcima treba.
u cemu je problem poseksati se sa nekim kada ti to padne na pamet , a da nisi zaljubljen ( trenenutno?) u njega?
Pa makar ti to bio i muz?  :Grin: 
Razmisljam o seksu kao cisto tjelesnoj potrebi, nije da je mi zene nemamo?!

----------


## micha16

Što se tice sexa i ovog zadnjeg posta...samo cu otvoreno i iskreno rec kako se sexati kad se jezis od njegovih dodira,ne uzbuđuje te,ustvari rekla bih kao da npr.moras spavat sa prijateljem..a osim toga ko da sam nevina

----------


## Trina

Slažem se. Ali ima i nas žena svakojakih. Nekome je to isključivo vođenje ljubavi a nekome fizička potreba, ono biologija čista. Ali seks je u svakom braku jedna od najvažnijih stavki, bilo to vođenje ljubavi ili obični seks. Ja znam da ja nebi (mogla) dvi ipo godine bez :Smile:  I kao što sam već rekla, da nema seksa, nebi ni bili skupa. što ne znači da je to jedino što nas veže. Ali je jako važno. tako da navali na njega par dana zaredom pa vidi oće ti postati napet. Bez zahebancije.

----------


## sirius

> Što se tice sexa i ovog zadnjeg posta...samo cu otvoreno i iskreno rec kako se sexati kad se jezis od njegovih dodira,ne uzbuđuje te,ustvari rekla bih kao da npr.moras spavat sa prijateljem..a osim toga ko da sam nevina


Ne znam...ako ti inace povremeno seks padne na pamet, a sa muzem ti je neprihvatljim rekla bih da mu vjerojatno zamjeras puno stvari koje mu ne govoris , a one isplivaju i u spavacoj sobi.

----------


## Trina

> Što se tice sexa i ovog zadnjeg posta...samo cu otvoreno i iskreno rec kako se sexati kad se jezis od njegovih dodira,ne uzbuđuje te,ustvari rekla bih kao da npr.moras spavat sa prijateljem..a osim toga ko da sam nevina


Ajmo sad zapravo otvoreno i iskreno. Jesi li se zaljubila u drugog?

----------


## Trina

A ako je poanta ove teme "Da i djeca mogu preživjeti razvod", odgovor je-mogu.

----------


## *meri*

> Ne znam...ako ti inace povremeno seks padne na pamet, a sa muzem ti je neprihvatljim rekla bih da mu vjerojatno zamjeras puno stvari koje mu ne govoris , a one isplivaju i u spavacoj sobi.


x

ne treba biti zaljubljena u nekog drugog da joj ideja o seksu sa muzem postane odbojna.

----------


## micha16

Žene moje onaj post prije mi nije isao do kraja...on ni ne pokušava ništa već 2 i pol god...ok bila je tu i trudnoća i dojenje pa je i to imalo utjecaja ( bilo je dosta slicno i nakon prve trudnoce) ali ovo je i meni sad previse...i ne nisam se zaljubila ali priznajem da pomisljam kako bi bilo lijepo imati s nekim bolji odnos (sto ne znaci da bi bio) i na sex.planu i na ljubavnom...meni ustvari fali ljubavi i paznje...

----------


## cipelica

meni se čini da ste oboje zabrazdili ukrivo. 
godinama trpiti,šutiti,i i ne rješavati stavku po stavku jako je jako krivo. 
mislim da trebaš razmisliti zašto si šutila. shvatiti sebe, svoje želje i potrebe ozbiljno. zatim trebaš razmisliti postoji li način kako razgovrati s njim a da se ne osjeti napadnutim. ne sve odjednom. ' mili, jako sam umorna, želim malo odspavati, gdje bi mogao odvesti djecu da mi bude tišina?' i ' mogao bi ti za promjenu čuvati djecu' su jako različite rečenice.( najgore je kad niš ne kažeš a on od dosade smišlja kam će s ekipom) pa kad mili odvede djecu i ja se naspavam svijet nekako postane veseliji.
dvije i pol godine u braku bez seksa? hmmhmm
da mi je muž savršeno biće  poludila bi nakon dvije i pol godine.

zašto to radiš sebi?

----------


## sirius

Prvo , vi ste partneri u odnosu. Ne mora samo on nesto "pokusavati".
Drugo, muskarac 2,5 godine bez seksa. On nije bio trudan i pod utjecajem prolaktina.
zar on nema zelju? Ne kuzim ?
ili je intelektualac koji nema seks na listi prioriteta. Ili ima drugu . Ili te toliko voli da je spreman zivjeti bez seksa jer misli da tebi tako odgovara.
cetvrta opcija mi ne pada na pamet trenutno...

----------


## micha16

Kako smo dosli od onog bez ljubavi do sexa?Treba mi ljubavi a nema je,posljedično nema sexa,nema bliskosti,mi smo mama i tata i to je to,nema žene nema kraljice

----------


## sirius

> Kako smo dosli od onog bez ljubavi do sexa?Treba mi ljubavi a nema je,posljedično nema sexa,nema bliskosti,mi smo mama i tata i to je to,nema žene nema kraljice


Za seks ne treba ljubav.
Bracna/ partnerska ljubav obicno ukljucuje i seks, posebno ako su partneri mladi i zdravi ( po mogucnosti izmedu partnera).
ne kuzim , ti znas, sto je bilo prije : kokos ili jaje.
da li je prvo nestao seks , pa je i bliskost isparila.
ili je bliskost nestala , pa je netko odlucio uskratiti ( sebi i partneru ) i seks.
ili nesto trece?
nemam pojma...nemam iskustva sa tako dugotrajnom apstinencijom u braku , a da uzrok nije bio medicinske prirode .

----------


## anabeg

> Žene moje onaj post prije mi nije isao do kraja...on ni ne pokušava ništa već 2 i pol god...ok bila je tu i trudnoća i dojenje pa je i to imalo utjecaja ( bilo je dosta slicno i nakon prve trudnoce) ali ovo je i meni sad previse...i ne nisam se zaljubila ali priznajem da pomisljam kako bi bilo lijepo imati s nekim bolji odnos (sto ne znaci da bi bio) i na sex.planu i na ljubavnom...meni ustvari fali ljubavi i paznje...


A jesi ti pokušala nešto svo to vrime? mislim prije 2 godine ste imali odnose, ostala si trudna, znači tad je "bilo ljubavi" po tvom..kad je nestalo ljubavi, za vrijeme trudnoće, poslije..ti se ovako osjećaš, fali ti ljubavi i pažnje, vjerojatno i tvoj muž misli isto. Fali i njemu i ljubavi i pažnje, misliš da on ne osjeća da ti osjećaš to što osjećaš. Ne znam, meni kao da fali neki dio u ciloj ovoj priči, ne mogu to objasniti..

----------


## Tashunica

> ja bih rekla što angie i sirius da pokretačica teme kaže nešto tipa "joj ne znam ni sama volim ga ali puna mi je kapa puno stvari" ili nekad mi se čini da ga volim, nekad da ne
> ali ako je ona emotivno već izvan toga svega, ako je sigurna da ga ne voli, ne vidim pretjerani smisao u tome
> to je samo produžavanje agonije svih upletenih, jer suprug sigurno osjeća da ga ona ne voli, i ne znam, nisam nikad živjela s nekim koga ne volim ali zamišljam da je to dosta iscrpljujuće
> ja sebe ne mogu zamislit u takvom odnosu


svimbam tang.

i ne svimbam da je najlakše otići,
mislim da prije toga ima puno promišljanja i lupanja glavom o zid
i pokušaja i i i...
bolje sretan sam, nego nesretan u dvoje,
pogotovo što se djece tiče, osjete oni sve skupa jako dobro.

----------


## micha16

Da,puno toga fali u prici jer tesko je sve ispricati u par recenica.Trebali smo odavno voditi ove razgovore.Drugo dijete smo doslovno planirali i onda imali odnose.Dakle opet pogresno.Vec smo onda trebali shvatiti da to nije normalno ali nekako smo valjda mislili da je to u toj situaciji normalno,mislim u braku,doslovno smo sami sa djecom znaci nemamo tete,striceve,bake,djedove,tek ih sad mozemo ostavit nekim prijateljima i tako.Plus svekrva koja zivi ispod nas pa ne pricuva ih nikad,kaze ne moze i to je to.Ko ima slicnih primjera razumijet ce.Evo opet sve zbrkano...a sto se tice onog kokos ili jaje ni ja ne znam odgovor...znam samo da sam prazna

----------


## andiko

điz...ja se osjecam lose nakon 2 tjedna bez seksa. ja u takvom braku ne bih bila. pogotovo što imaš uvjete za bit sama. odseli se (ili ga izbaci)...pa nek te osvaja ponovo. naravno da si ne mozes zamislit da te dotakne i nije ti napet.... 2 i pol godine čovječe! pa zaboravila si kako to izgleda....

----------


## tangerina

Micha, mi ti naravno ovdje ne mozemo reci sto napraviti, ti to moras sama sa sobom, a i sa muzem, dobro posloziti, a za to treba vremena, nekad i godine.
Potaknuto nekim dogadjajima oko mene zadnjih godina, cini mi se da je to bas teska i zeznuta odluka. Jer brak je, kako rece maria, red meda red govana, da je najsavrseniji. A s.druge strane, vidim ljude oko sebe koji idu linijom manjeg otpora i ostanu u sve losijim odnosima cijeli zivot, do najekstremnijeg primjera jednog bracnog para koji godinama zive zajedno a ne razgovaraju.
Iako je tocno da jednom kad odes nazad bas i nema, tako da slazem se da bi bilo dobro ispucat sve rafale prije toga, moze se desit i da prodju godine dok mislis "mogu otic i dogodine" i da se jedan dan probudis i skuzis da imas ne znam 60 godina i da si vecinu zivota bila ustvari nezadovoljna. 
A moze se dogodit da s muzem imas npr krizu koja traje i 10 godina, i onda nakon toga se opet pojavi neka bliskost jos veca nego prije.
Svaki odnos je ustvari prica za sebe, a kakva je vidi se tek na kraju.

----------


## tangerina

S tim da ja mislim da u donosenju te odluke ostat il odustat ne treba puno mislit o tome kako ce djeci bit.
Sta je djeci veca "steta": raspad obitelji ili gledanje roditelja kako zive zajednoa da se ne vole?
koje je bolje vrijeme za njih da eventualno prolaze kroz razvod: dok su manji, dok su veci al u pubertetu, kad odrastu?
Mislim da odluku treba donijet radi sebe, a onda se pobrinut da to sve skupa bude sto je moguce lakse djeci.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja potpisujem tangerinu

----------


## maria71

i  na braku se  radi. 

ako  ne zalijevaš biljke krepaju. 


prvotna zanesenost i strast prođu, ostane  ti  drugo ljudsko biće sa svim svojim manama i vrlinama .

pričajte otvoreno .

ako treba razdvojite  se   na neko vrijeme .

odselite se od svekrve ....

----------


## sirius

Ne znam... meni su sve to izgovori. Svekrva, nema nikog za cuvanje djece... Jasno, nisu to olaksavajuci faktori, ali ako su ljudi relativno normalni nisu niti uzrok da bliskost nestane.
Brak je posao. Nije da kao u bajkama nakon vjencanja bez problema i truda svi zive sretno do kraja zivota.
Jasno, neka je bolje napustiti brak. Ali uvijek se treba zapitati sto se dogodilo i zasto.

----------


## bubica27

I uvijek krivimo drugog..on nije htio..on se ne trudi.. a može li on to isto tako reći za tebe?
ponos može biti gadna stvar u braku.

----------


## anabeg

Ja svakako nisam za ostajanje u braku radi djece. Već sam pisala na nekoj sličnoj temi, moja mama je ostala u braku sa mojim ocem, jako dugo, zbog mene i brata. Nikakvu uslugu mi nije napravila sa tim, dapače,  a znam da je htjela najbolje. Al isto tako nisam ni za to da se ne pokuša napraviti baš sve, da se brak spasi. Jer realno, vi imate probleme koje ima svaki drugi par, mislim moraš napumpati gume ili provjeriti ulje u autu..hmm, nisi jedina, ljubav se ne gasi zbog takvih sitnica. A nedostatak seksa, je vjerujem "krivica" vas oboje. Niti je samo on, niti si samo ti kriva jer je tako. 
I da se još vratim na ono što je tangerina jako dobro postavila; što je za djecu bolje da su roditelji skupa radi njih u lošem braku, ili sami ali zadovoljniji životom i koje je najbolje vrijeme da se roditelji rastanu kad su mali, u pubertetu ili kad su već odrasli. Djeci će biti teško neko vrijeme, ma kad da se to dogodi, što manje žive u nezdravoj situaciji to bolje. Naravno odluka je samo na tebi, ali na temelju ovoga što si pisala, problemi koji vi imate mi se ne čine nerješivi.

----------


## pulinka

> Jasno, neka je bolje napustiti brak. Ali uvijek se treba zapitati sto se dogodilo i zasto.


Meni se ovo isto čini ključno. Šta se desilo i zašto? Dugo ste zajedno, dvoje dece imate, muž nije nasilan i spreman je da se menja (bar tako kaže). 
Možeš otići od njega i početi novi život, ali treba razmisliti hoćeš li i ubuduće graditi iste odnose sa drugim ljudima. 
Recimo, zašto do sad niste raščistili odnose sa svekrvom? 
Zašto niste dogovorili neki kompromis oko stvari koje tebi toliko smetaju?
Kako je došlo do toga da se tebi godinama skuplja toliko nezadovoljstvo da ne možeš više ni da podneseš muževu blizinu? (meni uopšte ne deluješ kao osoba ravnodušna prema mužu, naprotiv, deluješ kao jedna fina i strpljiva osoba koja je trenutno prezasićena negativnim osećanjima prema njemu, od besa do razočarenja u njega, i možda u sebe.).
Naravno da možeš otići od muža, ali ne i od sebe. Ako si ti ta kojoj smeta niz "sitnica", onda je bilo na tebi da ih menjaš, ne sakupljaš u sebi. Jer je to obrazac ponašanja koji ćeš ti primeniti i u nekakvoj hipotetičkoj sledećoj vezi. I drugi muškarci imaju i majke i sitnice koje će ti možda smetati kod njih.

----------


## mare41

Moj savjet pokusat komunikaciju uspostavit preko trece osybe, bracnog savjetnika, ima ih pri obiteljskim centrima, mozda kad gorcina krene van, mozda vidis sugovornika i partnera za dalje, mozda i ne, al to je strucna pomoc kako je neko spomenuo i dobar put za jasnu odluku

----------


## Doga

@micha, ovo sve sto pises je kao da citam sebe otprilike.. Ja sam neplanirano zatrudnila i preko noci sam morala prihvatiti da je covjek u kojeg nisam zaljubljena otac moga djeteta, da selim k njemu, da mi se zivot okrenuo naglavacke..

Imala sam takodjer momenata da mi je bilo grozno spavati s njim.. tek toliko da se odradi, njemu za volju, a nisam tip kojem je sex cisto fizicka potreba, tako da su mi to bili stresni momenti..

Prije dvije godine doslo je do toga da sam ga napustila, medjutim nakon godinu dana opet smo poceli zivjeti skupa.. Taj prekid mi je ukazao na dosta toga..

Konacno smo pokrenuli skroz otvoreni razgovor potpuno novoga tipa i sve se izokrenulo - naravno da je tome ocito bio potreban cijeli prijasnji proces ranjavanja i zarastanja - odnos nam se promijenio nabolje.. 

On se toliko trudi, sto god da mu samo spomenem kao manu ili ukazem da mi negdje npr. ne pomaze, on to automatski mijenja i podilazi - koliko on to moze i zna.. Ja sam se takodjer trudila poraditi na svojim greskama na koje mi je on ukazao.. i nekako se sve poslozilo..

Sada: volim ga kao osobu, oca, partnera.. cijenim ga sve vise i kao da se zaljubljujem.. ali to je i dalje proces na kojem radimo.. koji nikako ne podrazumijeva da nema uspona i padova..

Ukratko, mozda bi bilo dobro da se razdvojite na neko vrijeme, pa vidite kako ce ici. Osobno mi je to mnogo pomoglo, sagledati samu sebe, sebe kao majku te okolinu koja me prihvaca u novoj ulozi.. 

Nikako se nije lagano rastati i otici, mi smo isto tipovi koji se ne svadjaju, suradjuju i mogli smo cimerati do kad nas volja, ali to nikako ne ide (jer probali smo i tako).. a sto se tice djece, slazem se s @tangerinom..

----------


## anabeg

Doga, jedna stvar mi je nejasna u tvojoj prici, zatrudnila si sa covjekom kojeg nisi volila, a kasnije ti je bio problem spavati s njim jer ti je sex vise od cisto fizicke potrebe? 

Poslano sa mog LG-D802 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## andiko

doga, imala si srece. muz ti se zaljubio u tebe i to je bas super.

----------


## Doga

> doga, imala si srece. muz ti se zaljubio u tebe i to je bas super.


Da, imam velike srece sto me muz voli i zaljubljen je u mene  :Smile:  to je istina..




> Doga, jedna stvar mi je nejasna u tvojoj prici, zatrudnila si sa covjekom kojeg nisi volila, a kasnije ti je bio problem spavati s njim jer ti je sex vise od cisto fizicke potrebe? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D802 koristeći Tapatalk


Meni se M svidjao i UVIJEK sam ga voljela kao covjeka - ali zaljubljena do usiju nisam bila, 2 godine smo bili u vezi prije trudnoce, ali 'biti roditelji' mi je bio novi pogled na cijelu pricu.. Spavali smo normalno dok nije dosao period kad sam rodila... kazem, opcenito, bilo je mnogo promijena raspolozenja s moje strane.. i kao sto je @andiko dobro primijetila, on je taj koji je spasio cijelu pricu jer me od pocetka beskompromisno voli..

Tesko je sve to natipkati i objasniti.. To je 7 godina odnosa..

----------


## nanimira

Napisat ću ti samo da svekrva nema šta radit u vašem braku,čeprkat po vašem odnosu i odgoju djece.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Potpis na mariu i red meda i red govana.
Nagutala sam ih se od kad smo mm i ja roditelji.
Bilo je gadnih dana, mjeseci. Puno smo pricali. Sad smo jos slozniji i bliskiji.
Ali sam ga pritom od prvog dana do ovog momenta beskrajno voljela. Da nije bilo toliko ljubavi medju nama bilo bi sve otislo u milu mater odavno.

I x na trinu oko intime. Da nema sexa raspali bi se odavno. A pritom se cesce sevimo nego vodimo ljubav. Oboje smo u fizickoj potrebi

----------


## zasad skulirana

a da provaš sa onim magičnim tableticama od lavko,Zenofem?   :Smile:

----------


## Doga

@skulirana, probala sam te 'zenske tabletice', meni nisu pomogle :D , ali znam djevojku koja ih proizvodi i kaze da vecini zaista pomaze..  :Smile:

----------


## meda

meni se cini da ste se vi jako udaljili, a ne radite nista da se zblizite niti ista radite sami oko sebe da shvatite sta se dogada s vama. to zakljucujem po nacinu na koji pises, nista osobno s tobom...to je simptomaticno za nasu kulturu. nacin na koji se gleda na brak je pun zabluda i iluzija.  

ako se rastanete ovako, a da ni ne pokusate poraditi na odnosu vrlo je vjerojatno da cete i dalje imati neuspjesne odnose s drugima. a da ne govorim koja ce vam komplikacija biti s djecom, ako ni sada niste u stanju osigurati si vrijeme za sebe. kako mislis da ce ti netko cuvati djecu kad ces zivjeti sama i dejtati okolo jer trazis ljubav? e, pa isto tako rijesi cuvanje djece sada i posveti neko vrijeme sebi i vasem odnosu. i onda donesi odluku. 

brak i odnos je puno vise od zaljubljenosti. to jednostavno ne funkcionira po tom principu na duge staze. ti moras voljeti tu osobu, sa svim manama i vrlinama. obicno ljudi kad kazu da ne vole nekoga misle na zaljubljenost. naravno da neces biti zaljubljena u nekoga nakon 10 godina. to je nemoguce fizioloski i psiholoski :D 

osim toga, to razdoblje kad su djeca mala je najgore. i zbog stresa i brige oko djece, i hormona vjerojatno. 

ali bez obzira na razlog, razgovarajte o svemu, rjesavajte vase nesuglasice, posvetite si malo vremena, izadite negdje na dva sata sami, odite na vikend itd...treba puno vremena i truda da se odnos uspostavi. vi ste oboje ocito dosta pasivni i morate to promijeniti. 

naravno, ako i nakon pola godine, godinu, nema pomaka lako se rastanete. ali nemoj sebi i djeci prisutiti rastavu da bi eto naucila da brak i odnos nije ono sto si vidjela na reklami i disney filmovima.

----------


## micha16

Opet zahvaljujem na svakom postu,svaki  od njih otvara neka pitanja.Upravo dogovaramo susret sa bracnim savjetnikom pa cemo vidjet gdje ce nas to odvesti.Moj najveci problem je sad blokada i zid koju osjecam prema njemu.Zbog tisucu razloga i sitnica koje sad ne mogu tu nabrajati + ja sam imala dosta problema kroz odrastanje sa tim nedostatkom ljubavi i vjerojatno to podsvjesno trazim a on mi to nije dao..(sad glumim Frojda ali pokusavam shvatit i sebe)...vidjet cemo sto ce nam savjetnica reci i koje ce nam puteve otvoriti....

----------


## andiko

micha....baš super. Dobro je popričati s nekim sa strane. Drži se  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Ono sto sam ja citala o savjetovanju je da pokusaju uspostavit komunikaciju, razumijevanju ljudi koji ne razumiju sto onog drugog smeta, ne ocekuj tu cudo, morate sami biti voljnji i otvoreni prihvatit savjete, mozda ce bolje objasnit neko ko je prosao

----------


## Superman

Savjetovanje je u svakom slučaju veliki korak naprijed u rješavanju sadašnje situacije u kojem god pravcu. Već to što oboje pristaju na medijaciju uz prisustvo stručne osobe je velika stvar!

Moj bivši muž nije želio niti pokušati sa savjetovanjem i žao mi je zbog toga.

Sretno, *micha*!

----------


## Doga

> Moj bivši muž nije želio niti pokušati sa savjetovanjem i žao mi je zbog toga.


Tako je bilo i kod mene  :Sad: 
 Sjajno da ste se dogovorili za taj potez.. Sretno!

----------


## kudri

Odite na predstavu Muškarci su s Marsa, a žene s Venere.

----------


## mamasch

> moja pokojna baba je rekla da je brak red govana  pa red meda.
> 
> očito  ste u govnenoj fazi.
> 
> nemam neki savjet,  osim da se seksate češće


Nakon 18,5 godina veze...       oooooogromni potpis!!!

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, imam velike srece sto me muz voli i zaljubljen je u mene  to je istina..
> 
> 
> 
> Meni se M svidjao i UVIJEK sam ga voljela kao covjeka - ali zaljubljena do usiju nisam bila, 2 godine smo bili u vezi prije trudnoce, ali 'biti roditelji' mi je bio novi pogled na cijelu pricu.. Spavali smo normalno dok nije dosao period kad sam rodila... kazem, opcenito, bilo je mnogo promijena raspolozenja s moje strane.. i kao sto je @andiko dobro primijetila, *on je taj koji je spasio cijelu pricu jer me od pocetka beskompromisno voli..*
> 
> Tesko je sve to natipkati i objasniti.. To je 7 godina odnosa..


Svaka čast čovjeku, ali bez tvoje dobre volje i suradnje ništ od toga ne bi bilo.

Brak je jaram.

Značenje riječi suprug / supruga je doslovce taj - upregnuti su u isti jaram. Eh, sad - ako podjednako nose teret, sve je dobro. Ako jedan vuče, a drugi vrda - ide nekako, ali ne dugo. A ako svatko vuče na svoju stranu - ne ide nikako. 

Lijepo je maria rekla - treba RADITI na odnosu da bi on funkcionirao jer prvobitna zaljubljenost prođe, a sve ostalo (poštovanje, razumijevanje, podrška.... pa tek onda ljubav kao zajednički nazivnik) ostane. 

S druge strane - nije svaki brak za spašavanje, to isto treba otvoreno priznati. Zato treba zajednički donijeti odluku koja je najbolja za sve umočene.

----------


## Angie75

> Brak je jaram.
> Značenje riječi suprug / supruga je doslovce taj - upregnuti su u isti jaram. Eh, sad - ako podjednako nose teret, sve je dobro.


Vidi stvarno  :Idea:

----------


## Peterlin

> Vidi stvarno


Paaa, može i drugačije - čitala sam svojevremeno kako se žena na informacijama u školi uvrijedila kad joj je profesor rekao da dovede i svog supruga. Mislila je da je to nepristojna riječ - da je supruga ona koja se pruža uz muža, a suprug onaj koji se pruža uz ženu.

Vjerojatno to i nije jako daleko od istine, što se tiče pružanja.... Već je ekipa utvrdila da je seks jako važan dio braka. Bome je i meni.

----------


## micha16

Krenuli kod bracnog savjetnika.Prvi susret prosao ok,poceli lagano nekakvim upoznavanjem nase proslosti.Ja pasivno agresivna (zid  koji sam napravila oko sebe) a on ima problematican odnos sa 3 najvaznije zene u zivotu ( mama,zena,sestra)...slijedi nastavak...

----------


## mare41

Bome sam se trudila iskorijenit pasivnu agresiju, to zna dotuc, valjda ces to prevazic, sretno i javljaj kako ide

----------


## cleaning-lady

Kod koga idete? 

Ako smijem znati ? 

Imam za preporuciti cak jednu ambulantu. 
Mi smo ih prosli nekoliko ali đabe.
Isli smo jednaput i kod  psihologa i zena je bila katastrofa.

----------


## micha16

kako si je iskorijenila?savjet?

----------


## micha16

nije u Zg ako mislite,mi smo u Dalmaciji...psihologica je u Obiteljskom savjetovalistu...dobili preporuku doduse radilo se o radu na samom sebi ali ona radi i privatno kao bracni savjetnik

----------


## Peterlin

> kako si je iskorijenila?savjet?


Nisam mare, ali znam i ja - iz vlastitog iskustva: 

- ja sam to pasivno-agresivno ponašanje dovukla iz svoje obitelji i trebao mi je savjet kako se nositi s tim (odnos s roditeljima) + kako se osloboditi toga u svom braku. 

- pomogla mi je odlična liječnica koja je bila specijalist za obiteljske probleme (baš gledam na internetu - nažalost, ne radi više, bit će da je u mirovini: http://www.poslovna.hr/lite/privatna.../subjekti.aspx ) 

Nisam dugo išla, deset tjedana, ali žena nam je pokazala kako dalje možemo sami. MM je išao možda 3 puta, ja ostalo sama jer sam baš bila gnjavatorica i trebao mi je netko sa strane da mi to pokaže i prstom. Trebale su mi i upute kako se nositi s obiteljskim nasljeđem (da ne kažem smećem) s obje strane. Sretna okolnost je bila da smo i mm i ja imali otprilike istu količinu obiteljskog tereta (svaki svoje) pa smo nekako našli razumijevanja i uspjeli skupiti snage da se uzajamno podržimo

Kasnije je došlo puno, ali stvarno puno rada na sebi. Nekako sam naučila da to postane sastavni dio života (morala sam se prvo sama sa sobom dogovoriti što želim, što su objektivne mogućnosti, kako to pomiriti, što mi je prihvatljivo.... ali uglavnom na sebi jer drugu osobu ne možemo mijenjati).

Sad zvuči jednostavno - ako hoćemo da je kuća čista, trebamo usisavati, brisati prašinu, prati prozore, kupaonicu itd. Sa životom u obitelji je u biti isto - odnos treba čistiti i to je proces koji ne prestaje. Naravno, trebaju oba partnera otprilike jednako doprinositi (ne financijski, iako ni to nije zanemarivo) i biti voljni čistiti i održavati vlastiti brak. Bez toga - ne bih rekla da je nemoguće, ali je jako jako teško.

----------


## Lili75

Išla sam guglat pasivnu agresiju, ja sam definitivno ona druga strana koja eksplodira  :Cool: 

"To je posebno frustrirajuće kada je riječ o bliskoj osobi, primjerice partneru. Nakon što se pasivno agresivno ponašanje ponovi određeni broj puta, "normalan" partner obično eksplodira, a ovaj pasivno agresivan ostane miran. Pritom upravo "normalan" partner izgleda vrlo nenormalno. Vrišti, urla, plače jer ne zna kako riješiti situaciju. Zbog takvog ispada, zbog gubitka kontrole nad osjećajima izgleda kao da s njim/njom "nešto ne štima". "

----------


## mamasch

U mojem (izvan)braku ja sam pasivno agresivna, a MM agresivno pasivan.

Za popiz.it.

----------


## micha16

Evo i ja sam tek sad proguglala o toj pasivnoj agresiji i nisam sebe pronasla u definiciji te osobe.Prihvacam da je to mozda neki oblik u smislu tog zida oko sebe ali kod mene je to vise na emotivnom planu.Nije da cu bas kimati glavom i nikad nista ne reci,uglavnom mi cak i kazu da sam temperamenta i ponekad netakticna tako da mi se te dvije stvari cine kontradiktorne...

----------


## sirius

Zapravo uopce nisu kontradiktorne kako ti se na prvu cini.

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo i ja sam tek sad proguglala o toj pasivnoj agresiji i nisam sebe pronasla u definiciji te osobe.Prihvacam da je to mozda neki oblik u smislu tog zida oko sebe ali kod mene je to vise na emotivnom planu.Nije da cu bas kimati glavom i nikad nista ne reci,uglavnom mi cak i kazu da sam temperamenta i ponekad netakticna tako da mi se te dvije stvari cine kontradiktorne...


Evo, Sirius je već rekla - nije to baš tako kontradiktorno...

Kod mene je bilo ovako: predugo sam durala i šutjela (valjda se i meni samoj gadilo prekapati po onome što me smetalo) a onda bih pukla u maniri "spašavaj se tko može". Morala sam naučiti razmisliti na vrijeme i iskazivati svoje osjećaje na vrijeme i na prihvatljiv način. Morala sam to riješiti SAMA SA SOBOM najprije, pa tek onda s onima oko mene. Ne ide to preko noći.

----------


## mamasch

Ponavljam.
Ja pasivno agresivan, upravo ovako kako Peterlin piše.
MM agresivno pasivan, totalna kontra.

pa vi sad vidite kako duramo 18 godina...

----------


## Bodulica

> Ponavljam.
> Ja pasivno agresivan, upravo ovako kako Peterlin piše.
> MM agresivno pasivan, totalna kontra.
> 
> pa vi sad vidite kako duramo 18 godina...


a slušaj, može se durati još toliko ukoliko čovjeku takva situacija ne smeta ili u protivnom ako smeta nema snage i živaca išta poduzeti po tom pitanju. 

moji su živjeli u takvom braku 28 godina i valjda bi još toliko da mama nije iznenada umrla, a ne bi se kladila da godine turbulentnog braka nisu pridonjele tome. ona je bila osoba koja guta i trpi radi obitelji, a stari je bio taj koji je sve emocije istresao ko od šale. nju je s 54 godine pokosio moždani udar, a on je i danas s 85 godina vitalan i zdrav koliko može biti čovjek u tim godinama. i jedan i drugi su zapravo bile kvalitetne osobe i dobri roditelji, ali njihov brak je uvijek bio zona napetosti. jednostavno su bili toliko temperamentno različiti da su jedno iz  drugog izvlačili one najgore osobine. u njihovo vrijeme nije baš bilo popularno ići na ikakva bračna savjetovališta pa je duralo koliko je duralo :/

hoću samo reći da ja jednostavno ne bi mogla tako živjeti i hvala nebesima ne moram. zato mi se ovo sa stručnom pomoći čini kao dobar put.

----------


## mare41

E, osla pasivna agresija, nakon molbi, trazenja, ljutnje, suza, dosli prigovori, aaa
al sve je dobro dok se govori, razgovara..sutnja ubija

----------


## mare41

Kakva god bila svadja, ljutnja, idenje na zivce, ili drugi problemi, znamo da se volimo, ne znam kako bi bez toga

----------


## mamasch

> E, osla pasivna agresija, nakon molbi, trazenja, ljutnje, suza, dosli prigovori, aaa
> al sve je dobro dok se govori, razgovara..sutnja ubija


Tako je, treba razgovarati, to je mene MM učio (i dalje me uči) već dugi niz godina.
On bi i na dupe progovorio, no i to ponekad ima svoju cijenu jer često povrijedi slušaoca jer nema mjeru u sipanju primjedbi.

Teško je pronaći neku zlatnu sredinu no svakako je razgovor pa i svađa puno bolje od šutnje.

----------


## dodagoda

Upravo tako, koliko god otrcano zvučalo-najvažnija je komunikacija. Pod tim "komuniacija" se nekako misli da je to fina čašica razgovora(bar neke moje frendice tako misle) uz kavicu pa nakon toga sve divno i bajno... kod nas je komunikacija sve samo ne držati u sebi. Van sa svime- i ono što te smeta kod njega a i ono drugo-zbog čega ti je najdraži na svijetu, jer svi smo skloni nekako prigovarati samo a onda kad se samo prigovara druga strana nakon nekog vremena prestane slušat,nakon toga i onaj koji prigovara prestane raditi to na glas i eto za čas nema komunikacije  :Raspa: .
Meni je moj muž znao reći da nisam normalna(u smijehu) jer bi mu prvo prigovarala oko nečega a onda bih mu za pola sata rekla da je najdivniji na svijetu.. jer pazi ironije-teško mu je npr. pokupit prljave čarape ali mu nije teško u 10 navečer otić do benzinske i kupit mi sladoled ili omiljenu čokoladu jer sam ja rekla kako mi se baš to jede(dobro... većinom usput i sebi kupi cigarete ali bitno je da swe sjetio i mene :D)

----------


## mare41

ja sam znala i sutnju postovati, svakom treba mrvica tisine i mira, i meni, al treba postojat mjera u tome, duga sutnja bi me uvrijedila i povrijedila, to smo zato maknuli, nama je dolazak djece bila velika promjena i polako se vracamo u normalu, tek smo tad shvatili nase razlicitosti, al i to je nekad dobro
trud, volja, govor pa ide
e da, te velike male sitnice ugadjanja puno znace

----------


## mamasch

> ja sam znala i sutnju postovati, svakom treba mrvica tisine i mira, i meni, al treba postojat mjera u tome, duga sutnja bi me uvrijedila i povrijedila, to smo zato maknuli, nama je dolazak djece bila velika promjena i polako se vracamo u normalu, tek smo tad shvatili nase razlicitosti, al i to je nekad dobro
> trud, volja, govor pa ide
> e da, te velike male sitnice ugadjanja puno znace


Eh da, mjera, ja sam glupača znala šutjeti danima o važnim stvarima, što radi kukavičluka da se suočim, što zbog nasljeđenog idiotizma u glavi ...
Bem ti familiju što me (ne)odgoji...

----------


## mare41

A svi smo s korijenima odgoja, pa radimo na tome, ja npr ne znam cavrljati pa se meni to stavlja kao prigovor da sutim

----------


## Peterlin

> A svi smo s korijenima odgoja, pa radimo na tome, ja npr ne znam cavrljati pa se meni to stavlja kao prigovor da sutim


Ja znam čavrljati, ali ne znam progovoriti o bitnim stvarima i nisam toga bila svjesna sve dok mi psihijatrica to nije ukazala. A istina je i to mi se događa i u drugim sferama (ne samo brak nego npr. posao). Tako da treba raditi na sebi. Ostalo se kasnije često posloži (ne uvijek, ne svima, ali često). 

Budući da je ovo tema "kako dalje bez ljubavi", moram samo reći da sam u mladosti imala velikih problema prepoznati trenutak kad treba početi razgovarati o problemima, čak i kad je bolje neku vezu prekinuti. Prečesto sam dugo gutala sr*nja koja nisam trebala, a onda bi mi se zamračilo pred očima i sve bih zatrla do temelja. Tek kad sam naučila drugačije, uspjela sam ostvariti vezu koja je potrajala (i traje). 

Hoću reći - treba čovjek sam sa sobom, pa tek onda i s drugom osobom pošteno i iskreno raspraviti što ne valja, da li ima nade, što treba učiniti da se veza spasi i slično. Moraju oboje biti zainteresirani i voljni potruditi se. Ako se ne nađe "kritična masa vjere i dobre volje" potrebna za spašavanje veze - čini mi se da je zdravije pošteno i otvorenih karata priznati da je situacija beznadna (tek nakon što se sve ostalo pokušalo) i razići se kao ljudi, dati sebi i drugoj osobi novu priliku. 

Trebalo mi je pola života da to naučim.

----------


## Lili75

zato sada mi *Peterlin* "kupimo" tvoje životne mudrosti  :Smile:

----------


## mamasch

> Ja znam čavrljati, ali ne znam progovoriti o bitnim stvarima i nisam toga bila svjesna sve dok mi psihijatrica to nije ukazala. A istina je i to mi se događa i u drugim sferama (ne samo brak nego npr. posao). Tako da treba raditi na sebi. Ostalo se kasnije često posloži (ne uvijek, ne svima, ali često). 
> 
> Budući da je ovo tema "kako dalje bez ljubavi", moram samo reći da sam u mladosti imala velikih problema prepoznati trenutak kad treba početi razgovarati o problemima, čak i kad je bolje neku vezu prekinuti. Prečesto sam dugo gutala sr*nja koja nisam trebala, a onda bi mi se zamračilo pred očima i sve bih zatrla do temelja. Tek kad sam naučila drugačije, uspjela sam ostvariti vezu koja je potrajala (i traje). 
> 
> Hoću reći - treba čovjek sam sa sobom, pa tek onda i s drugom osobom pošteno i iskreno raspraviti što ne valja, da li ima nade, što treba učiniti da se veza spasi i slično. Moraju oboje biti zainteresirani i voljni potruditi se. Ako se ne nađe "kritična masa vjere i dobre volje" potrebna za spašavanje veze - čini mi se da je zdravije pošteno i otvorenih karata priznati da je situacija beznadna (tek nakon što se sve ostalo pokušalo) i razići se kao ljudi, dati sebi i drugoj osobi novu priliku. 
> 
> Trebalo mi je pola života da to naučim.


I ja još učim, i trudim se vježbati svakodnevno. Nekad posrnem ali uvijek priznam pogrešku i potražim uzrok problema pa se suočim sa njime i pokušavam biti što bolja osoba.

A MM se čudi što ja sa 19 godina nisam kužila međuljudske odnose...
zezam ga da je on rođeni mudrac, kak je sve micek kužio od malih nogu... pravi frajer   :starac:

----------


## Peterlin

He he he...nisi jedina! Ja sam si nabavila knjige (to je u mom stilu - ja sam teoretičar):

Daniel Goleman: Emocionalna inteligencija
William Glasser: Teorija izbora
Maya Phillips: Emocionalno usavršavanje (ta je odlična, ima unutra vježbi kako čovjek može sam sebi pomoći)

Nakon toga je došla Mudrost menopauze, he he he....

Kad sve naučim, mogu mirno pod ledinu! Ali za sada mi je baš dobro. NIKADA se ne bih vratila u mladost, nema šanse!

----------


## mamasch

Da krenem čitati napisanim redoslijedom?
 :psiholog:

----------


## Peterlin

> Da krenem čitati napisanim redoslijedom?


Mhm, a da počneš s menopauzom, mrgreen? (Fuj me bilo...ali to mi je stvarno bila dobra knjiga, kao i knjiga Erice Jong "Strah od pedesete") 

A sad ozbiljno (ne zbog tebe, nego zbog svih koji čitaju ovaj topic): svatko od nas si traži svoj način kako zna i umije. Meni je to čitanje pasalo. Ne povjeravam se nikome. Nisam tip koji bi razgovarao s prijateljima (mogu slušati druge, ali o sebi sam više napisala na ovom forumu nego ikada ikome rekla). Nisam tip koji bi razgovarao s članovima obitelji - to pogotovo nisam, iako učim kako to činiti (zbog djece, zbog njih je to važno). 

Ja sam sustavno tražila literaturu (to i inače činim - tako kuham, tako sadim cvijeće, tako odgajam djecu... sve "by the book"), pročitala sam još gomilu knjiga o samopomoći i u svakoj sam našla neko zrnce koje me se dojmilo. 

Ima još tih knjiga - Wendy Grant: Kako riješiti sukobe i pretvoriti ih u suradnju. Iz nje pamtim karikaturu - tata iz auta galami na sina jer je natraške nešto pregazio na kolnom ulazu, a klinac kaže "Ne, tata, nisam ostavio bicikl pred garažom, to su bili tvoji štapovi za golf!" Često je se sjetim kad poželim grindati na muža, pa idem provjeriti nisam li ja negdje ostavila neke štapove za golf pred garažom. 

I tako dalje...

----------


## mamasch

> Mhm, a da počneš s menopauzom, mrgreen? (Fuj me bilo...ali to mi je stvarno bila dobra knjiga, kao i knjiga Erice Jong "Strah od pedesete") 
> 
> A sad ozbiljno (ne zbog tebe, nego zbog svih koji čitaju ovaj topic): svatko od nas si traži svoj način kako zna i umije. Meni je to čitanje pasalo. Ne povjeravam se nikome. Nisam tip koji bi razgovarao s prijateljima (mogu slušati druge, ali o sebi sam više napisala na ovom forumu nego ikada ikome rekla). Nisam tip koji bi razgovarao s članovima obitelji - to pogotovo nisam, iako učim kako to činiti (zbog djece, zbog njih je to važno). 
> 
> Ja sam sustavno tražila literaturu (to i inače činim - tako kuham, tako sadim cvijeće, tako odgajam djecu... sve "by the book"), pročitala sam još gomilu knjiga o samopomoći i u svakoj sam našla neko zrnce koje me se dojmilo. 
> 
> Ima još tih knjiga - Wendy Grant: Kako riješiti sukobe i pretvoriti ih u suradnju. Iz nje pamtim karikaturu - tata iz auta galami na sina jer je natraške nešto pregazio na kolnom ulazu, a klinac kaže "Ne, tata, nisam ostavio bicikl pred garažom, to su bili tvoji štapovi za golf!" Često je se sjetim kad poželim grindati na muža, pa idem provjeriti nisam li ja negdje ostavila neke štapove za golf pred garažom. 
> 
> I tako dalje...


Mene muči kronični manjak (čitaj: potpuni nedostatak) bliskih prijateljica, sa majkom nisam tak bliska, jednostavno nemam žensko rame za plakanje pa si mislim kako pretvoriti MM-a u rame za plakanje...
Ili se hvatam knjige...

----------


## dodagoda

He he , moj jadnik ima čast da prvi mora saslušat sve moje muke, ideje i ev. probleme   :Laughing: onda to tek kanaliziram dalje po frendicama. Mislim da mu se kosa digne na glavi kad mu dođem sa teškom dilemom da se ošišam ili ne. :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Mene muči kronični manjak (čitaj: potpuni nedostatak) bliskih prijateljica, sa majkom nisam tak bliska, jednostavno nemam žensko rame za plakanje pa si mislim kako pretvoriti MM-a u rame za plakanje...
> Ili se hvatam knjige...


Da, razumijem ovo dobro - to je problem... Mene muči potpuni nedostatak vremena za kontakte sa starim prijateljicama (ali ih održavamo koliko možemo), što je posljedica činjenice da više nismo fizički blizu jer živimo u različitim gradovima, pa se ne opterećujemo dnevnom problematikom.

Što se tiče mame i svekrve - ja sam često NJIMA rame za plakanje (ipak su to gospođe u godinama), a ostali članovi obitelji su svi muški - tri generacije. I na poslu mi je društvo pretežno muško, tako da dobro to razumijem. Ali ti bar imaš žensko dijete, ja mogu čekati samo snahe kojima ću biti zločesta svekrva!

Meni ovaj forum nadomješta žensko društvo. MM je ok - s vremenom smo si našli način komunikacije koji je zadovoljavajući, ali TREBA imati i drugo društvo, izvan obitelji, izvan posla. To i meni često fali.

----------


## mamasch

> Da, razumijem ovo dobro - to je problem... Mene muči potpuni nedostatak vremena za kontakte sa starim prijateljicama (ali ih održavamo koliko možemo), što je posljedica činjenice da više nismo fizički blizu jer živimo u različitim gradovima, pa se ne opterećujemo dnevnom problematikom.
> 
> Što se tiče mame i svekrve - ja sam često NJIMA rame za plakanje (ipak su to gospođe u godinama), a ostali članovi obitelji su svi muški - tri generacije. I na poslu mi je društvo pretežno muško, tako da dobro to razumijem. Ali ti bar imaš žensko dijete, ja mogu čekati samo snahe kojima ću biti zločesta svekrva!
> 
> Meni ovaj forum nadomješta žensko društvo. MM je ok - s vremenom smo si našli način komunikacije koji je zadovoljavajući, ali TREBA imati i drugo društvo, izvan obitelji, izvan posla. To i meni često fali.


Moram priznati da što mi je kćer starija (10 godina) to mi je sve više kao prijateljica. Mogu sa njom o svemu porazgovarati (ali zbilja o svemu) i otvoreno mi i razumno odgovara i zapravo mi sa tim svojim otvorenim komentarima pomaže da objektivno sagledam neki problem. 
Nadam se da ćemo uvijek biti tako bliske.

----------


## andiko

> Moram priznati da što mi je kćer starija (10 godina) to mi je sve više kao prijateljica. Mogu sa njom o svemu porazgovarati (ali zbilja o svemu) i otvoreno mi i razumno odgovara i zapravo mi sa tim svojim otvorenim komentarima pomaže da objektivno sagledam neki problem. 
> Nadam se da ćemo uvijek biti tako bliske.


Ja si ne mogu zamislit život bez sestre. Mislim da bih već davno završila na nekim tabletama...zavezanu u onu košulju kaj se naopačke veže  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jurana

> Moram priznati da što mi je kćer starija (10 godina) to mi je sve više kao prijateljica. Mogu sa njom o svemu porazgovarati (ali zbilja o svemu) i otvoreno mi i razumno odgovara i zapravo mi sa tim svojim otvorenim komentarima pomaže da objektivno sagledam neki problem. 
> Nadam se da ćemo uvijek biti tako bliske.


Nadam se da ne razgovaraš s njom o odnosu s mužem! Ja imam 4 puta više godina od tvoje kćeri i grozim se kad moja mama pokušava sa mnom razgovarati o svom mužu, mom tati jer nisam ja tu nepristrana, objektivni promatrač.
A posebno kad se radi o djetetu.

Nisi joj prijateljica, mama si joj.

----------


## Zuska

> Nisi joj prijateljica, mama si joj.


Točno. Meni danas užasno ide na živce što je moja mama sa mnom počela prijateljski razgovarati o svojim odnosima sa svojom mamom, svekrvom, sestrom itd. i nepotrebno me opterećivala, ali i utjecala na moj odnos prema nekima od njih, što joj jako zamjeram. 
Roditelji i djeca mogu imati prijateljski odnos u smislu načina razgovora, ali na sadržaj se mora jako paziti. Djeca su djeca.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nadam se da ne razgovaraš s njom o odnosu s mužem! Ja imam 4 puta više godina od tvoje kćeri i grozim se kad moja mama pokušava sa mnom razgovarati o svom mužu, mom tati jer nisam ja tu nepristrana, objektivni promatrač.
> A posebno kad se radi o djetetu.
> 
> Nisi joj prijateljica, mama si joj.


Pa žena je lijepo napisala da ima kronični nedostatak prijateljica. Ja bih rekla da je i te kako svjesna toga, iako nije loše to ovdje otvoreno napomenuti, da trebamo paziti u komunikaciji s djecom jer mi smo ti koji moramo prepoznati koliko toga dijete "može nositi", a što je previše. Roditelj je odgovoran. 

Inače, i ja sam iz vreće onih koje su roditelji od moje rane mladosti zasipali svojim problemima (ne toliko njihovog međusobnog odnosa iako ni to nije isključeno, nego praktičnim stvarima o kojima nisam bila sposobna ni promisliti, a još manje riješiti, npr. oko prodaje/kupovine nekretnina, financijskim pitanjima i sl.) 

Trebala mi je psihijatrica da se prestanem osjećati odgovornom za njihove probleme i da naučim postaviti granice.

----------


## mamasch

Mislim da je suvišno naglašavati da prijateljski odnos nikako nije samo žaljenje i traženje savjeta i pomoći nego i hvaljenje dobro učinjenim djelom, dijeljenje veselja i užitka.
Naravno da neću sa kćeri pričati o intimnim problemima sa njenim ocem, no ne vidim zašto se ne bih u kratkim crtama požalila da sam umorna od posla, da bih u svom životu promijenila neke navike i slično...

Imaam sestru ali kao da i je i nemam, više mije zla u životu napravila nego dobroga i svjesna sam da nikada nećemo imati ni korektan a kamoli topao odnos. Gotovo je isto sa mojom majkom, no nju valjda šilje pozne godine (73)  pa se boji starosti odnosno staračkih problema i malo se smekšala odnosno postala je svjesna da i ona mora pružiti ruku ako želi uspostaviti ikakav odnos samnom i mojom djecoom / njenim unucima, a ne samo čekati da netko drugi zapali lulu mira.

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, zabrazdili smo u prethodnu generaciju + povezali slijedeću, ali to je bilo za očekivati. Svi mi nosimo svoj "paket smeća" i dio toga preselimo dalje svojoj djeci... Trudimo se ne raditi greške koje su radili naši roditelji, pa napravimo istu količinu nekih drugih... i tako to ide. Silom prilika se kod rješavanja problema u odnosu povuče "za rep" i primarna obitelj. Ne možemo ih birati, ali možemo odabrati način kako ćemo se s njima nositi. 

Evo linka na prastaru temu o knjizi Otrovni roditelji: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/8936-Kn...je-netko-citao

----------


## mamasch

> Eh, zabrazdili smo u prethodnu generaciju + povezali slijedeću, ali to je bilo za očekivati. Svi mi nosimo svoj "paket smeća" i dio toga preselimo dalje svojoj djeci... Trudimo se ne raditi greške koje su radili naši roditelji, pa napravimo istu količinu nekih drugih... i tako to ide. Silom prilika se kod rješavanja problema u odnosu povuče "za rep" i primarna obitelj. Ne možemo ih birati, ali možemo odabrati način kako ćemo se s njima nositi. 
> 
> Evo linka na prastaru temu o knjizi Otrovni roditelji: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/8936-Kn...je-netko-citao


Peterlin, mudro zboriš.
Neizbježno prepoznajem svoju majku kada se pogledam u ogledalo i na žalost ne osjećam se ugodno, ali ne mogu pobjeći iz svoje kože, no ono što mogu je osvijestiti pogreške i potražiti način kako ih ne ponoviti.
I truditi se, truditi, uporno se truditi biti bolja majka svojoj djeci.

Isto sam shvatila i u odnosu sa MM-om.
Trud, rad, volja, gledanje u istom smjeru.
I sex.
 :Smile:

----------


## flopica

> Nadam se da ne razgovaraš s njom o odnosu s mužem! Ja imam 4 puta više godina od tvoje kćeri i grozim se kad moja mama pokušava sa mnom razgovarati o svom mužu, mom tati jer nisam ja tu nepristrana, objektivni promatrač.
> A posebno kad se radi o djetetu.
> 
> Nisi joj prijateljica, mama si joj.



x
nikada mi se nije sviđalo pretvaranje djeteta u prijatelja na način da ga se puni informacijama koje nije u stanju procesuirati
oprosti, možda je tvoja 10.-godišnjakinja sposobna procesuirati informacije o tvom poslu i problemima ali em što mi to zvuči nevjerojatno, zvuči mi i sebično od tebe
ona je dijete i ne bi trebala učestvovati u problemima svoje majke, ne na takav način
mislim da topao i povezujuć odnos možete ostvariti i na niz drugih načina
i zašto nemaš odrasle prijateljice?

----------


## Doga

Mislim da je uloga majke, monogo osebujnija, ljepsa i vaznija od uloge prijateljice.. Nikako obrnuto.. 

Majka je autoritet ali i bezuvjetno voli svoje dijete (pricam o normalnim odnosima).. Prijateljstvo je jedan potpuno drugaciji odnos..  :Smile:

----------


## rehab

Jesam li ja jedina kojoj se čini da ste malo preburno reagirale i da ono o čemu vi pišete uopće nije ono što je Mamasch govorila  :Confused:

----------


## lunja

nisi

----------


## Peterlin

Naravno da nisi.

Ja sam skrivila ovaj otklon teme prema djeci jer sam rekla nešto u smislu da nemam kćeri, pa je moguće da smo otplovili malo ukrivo.

----------


## micha16

Da tema je bila kako vratiti ljubav u brak i da li je to moguće,ako nije da li ostati u braku zbog djece ili skupiti hrabrost i početi iznova?

----------


## Doga

@Peterlin, nema veze s tobom, tema je skrenula s puta na ovom pdf-u vec jedno 5-6 puta.. od Kauflan shunke, gacica, Lidla.. pa dovelo i do ovdje..  :Razz:

----------


## Peterlin

> @Peterlin, nema veze s tobom, tema je skrenula s puta na ovom pdf-u vec jedno 5-6 puta.. od Kauflan shunke, gacica, Lidla.. pa dovelo i do ovdje..


Istina, ali ja sam spomenula da Mamasch ima žensko dijete, a ja nemam. Bez toga, vjerojatno uopće ne bi bilo spominjanja razgovora s djetetom.

Inače, da se vratim na taj otklon u smjeru prijateljskog odnosa sa ženskim djetetom - meni se čini da Mamasch ne opterećuje svoje dijete pričama koje su neprimjerene dobi i njihovom odnosu roditelj-dijete. Samo je primijetila razliku u komunikaciji s muškim i ženskim djetetom. Ženska djeca često pokazuju više suosjećanja i to je sve. Znam to po svojoj primarnoj obitelji (imam brata i postoji razlika u komunikaciji mojih roditelja s njim i sa mnom). To i ja vidim kod tuđe ženske djece - iako se ne može generalizirati, razlika postoji. Na to smo mislili. Ne na povjeravanje intimnih stvari.

----------


## mamasch

> Istina, ali ja sam spomenula da Mamasch ima žensko dijete, a ja nemam. Bez toga, vjerojatno uopće ne bi bilo spominjanja razgovora s djetetom.
> 
> Inače, da se vratim na taj otklon u smjeru prijateljskog odnosa sa ženskim djetetom - meni se čini da Mamasch ne opterećuje svoje dijete pričama koje su neprimjerene dobi i njihovom odnosu roditelj-dijete. Samo je primijetila razliku u komunikaciji s muškim i ženskim djetetom. Ženska djeca često pokazuju više suosjećanja i to je sve. Znam to po svojoj primarnoj obitelji (imam brata i postoji razlika u komunikaciji mojih roditelja s njim i sa mnom). To i ja vidim kod tuđe ženske djece - iako se ne može generalizirati, razlika postoji. Na to smo mislili. Ne na povjeravanje intimnih stvari.


Peterlin, mudra kao i uvijek, sažela poantu u rečenicu - dvije.

Hvala.

 :Kiss:

----------


## mamasch

> Da tema je bila kako vratiti ljubav u brak i da li je to moguće,ako nije da li ostati u braku zbog djece ili skupiti hrabrost i početi iznova?


Vratiti ljubav, mislim da je moguće ali samo ako postoji želja za time na obje strane.
Ako jedna strana želi rasplamsati ljubav i bliskost a druga ima osjećaj obaveze ili nema hrabrosti razići se, e onda se svima uključenima u tu priču čini medvjeđa usluga.

----------


## mamasch

> Opet zahvaljujem na svakom postu,svaki  od njih otvara neka pitanja.Upravo dogovaramo susret sa bracnim savjetnikom pa cemo vidjet gdje ce nas to odvesti.Moj najveci problem je sad blokada i zid koju osjecam prema njemu.Zbog tisucu razloga i sitnica koje sad ne mogu tu nabrajati + ja sam imala dosta problema kroz odrastanje sa tim nedostatkom ljubavi i vjerojatno to podsvjesno trazim a on mi to nije dao..(sad glumim Frojda ali pokusavam shvatit i sebe)...vidjet cemo sto ce nam savjetnica reci i koje ce nam puteve otvoriti....


Da li si uspjela verbalizirati MM-u što ti treba, na koji način bi ti bila sretna da te se voli?
Možda ti ovo zvuči glupo formulirano, no zaista je važno biti sposoban i znati kako izraziti riječima što čovjeku treba.

----------


## micha16

Puno puno smo pricali,bilo je suza s obje  strane,krenuli kod bracnog savjetnika...on kaze da bi sve bilo lakse kad bi on meni rekao da me ne voli jer bi onda znali sto cemo...ovako se ja mucim jer nemam ljubavi za njega...na koncu ako se nesto ne promjeni,to nije fer ni prema njemu  ....mislim on bi sad sve,on bi sad bio najbolji na svijetu,ali nekad mi se cini da ono najbitnije opet ne dopire do njega...tesko je to i izraziti rjecima..puno ti ima svega i svacega....mozda nam psihologica otvori jos neka vrata...

----------


## cipelica

znaš li ti što je tebi najbitnije i možeš li to verbalizirati? ne jednim 'velikim razgovorom ' nego iz dana u dan.
 skloni smo očekivati da bi partner trebao znati iako mi šutimo. to je utopija. 
također je utopija da nam odnos može biti dobar ako izgovorimo ono što želimo optužujući drugoga.
tome se učim u svome braku već 10 godina..

----------


## Doga

@micha, ja tek kad sam sa SM brutalno, otvoreno razgovarala, jer i tako je bilo svejedno vise i ostalo je samo pitanje dali cemo se razici ili ne.. Razgovor je bio grub, ali totalno otvoren, bez vrijedjanja i svadje.. Prosto smo vise bili nabruseni i jedva cekali da vise skontamo na cemu smo i da rijesimo taj problem na bilo koju foru..

Tesko je, ali ako mozete, probajte tako.. Bas me zanima kako je kod bracnog savjetnika te sto on/a preporucuje i kako radi na sl. slucajevima...

----------


## micha16

@doga tek smo bili jednom kod bracnog sav. i pricali o sebi malo i kako je pocela nasa veza i tako...vidjet cemo kako ce ic dalje...rekla je nekih 15 susreta otprilike...traju oko sat i pol...inace bila sam dosta iskrena prema M,nisam galamila jer to nije bas moj stil ali znam bit ostra ali ja sam krenula sa tim razgovorima prva...mah...dala sam si nekako godinu dana da vidimo gdje ce nas sve to odvesti...ako i dalje bude kao sada znat cu sto  napraviti...javit cu kako je prosao drugi susret kod bracnog sav

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, i*mam velike srece sto me muz voli i zaljubljen je u mene*  to je istina..
> 
> 
> 
> Meni se M svidjao i UVIJEK sam ga voljela kao covjeka - ali zaljubljena do usiju nisam bila, 2 godine smo bili u vezi prije trudnoce, ali 'biti roditelji' mi je bio novi pogled na cijelu pricu.. Spavali smo normalno dok nije dosao period kad sam rodila... kazem, opcenito, bilo je mnogo promijena raspolozenja s moje strane.. i kao sto je @andiko dobro primijetila, on je taj koji je spasio cijelu pricu jer me od pocetka beskompromisno voli..
> 
> Tesko je sve to natipkati i objasniti.. To je 7 godina odnosa..


Iz dugogodišnjeg iskustva propalih veza (prije ove zadnje): zaljubljenost do ušiju baš i nije uvijek prednost. To zna biti plamen koji izgori i onda ostane samo pepeo.

Za dugu vezu je bolje kad plamen tako ne luduje, ali fino grije dugo vremena - tako se može živjeti. Jednostavna usporedba: zar nije bolji kamin koji fino grije od požara koji ti spali kuću?

Kad je čovjek onako preko ušiju zaljubljen, često ne može jasno sagledati mane i prepreke koje smetaju dugim vezama. S vremenom zaljubljenost prođe, a ako ne ostane nešto trajnije (poštovanje, prijateljstvo, zajedništvo, pa tek onda ljubav), ništa od toga. 

Da se ponovno rodim, puno bih ranije odabrala osobu koja je iskreno zaljubljena u mene, nego tražila nekoga u koga se ja mogu luđački zaljubiti. Traganje za strašću u mladosti donijelo mi je samo zbirku propalih veza. Tek kad sam se toga okanila, našla sam osobu s kojom sam ostala.

----------


## mamasch

> znaš li ti što je tebi najbitnije i možeš li to verbalizirati? ne jednim 'velikim razgovorom ' nego iz dana u dan.
>  skloni smo očekivati da bi partner trebao znati iako mi šutimo. to je utopija. 
> također je utopija da nam odnos može biti dobar ako izgovorimo ono što želimo optužujući drugoga.
> tome se učim u svome braku već 10 godina..


Ako si mene pitala, mogu samo odgovoriti da se iz dana u dan učim što želim i što mi treba, i onda to pretačem MM-u kroz kraće ili duže, formalnije ili usputne razgovore. No trebao mi je dugi niz godina da prvo naučim razgovarati sa njim, a drugo da shvatim da moram prvo u svojoj glavi shvatiti što i kako pa tek onda to mogu prezentirati drugoj strani.
Mislim da je odlazak bračnom savjetniku dobar korak za michu16, i da će im on pomoći ili da vrate svoj brak odnosno ljubav, ili da oboje shvate što na koji način žele nastaviti svoj život odvojeno. U svakom slučaju mislim da im neće škoditi.

----------


## micha16

Tako sam si i ja to postavila,skodit nam nece jedino nam moze pomoci da sagledamo nas odnos i svatko od nas sam sebe...MM je dosta narcisoidan (znaci njegove odluke su uvijek super,ali samo one koje su njemu bitne),ja s druge strane altruist pa se i tu razilazimo...kazem jedino sto sad u svemu ovome vidim je da je dobar predobar otac (naravno ne zna koji broj obuce djeca nose ali to se od muskih i ne ocekuje zar ne?).....ustvari bolje da stanem,sad je kriza i izlaze stvarno uglavnom negativne stvari....pokusavam se boriti sama sa sobom ali bas je tesko..onaj tko je bio u slicnim situacijama puno bolje moze shvatiti ....meni je teoretski dosta toga jasno ali emocije cine svoje...

----------


## mamasch

micha16, ja sam 18 godina u krizi sa samomo sobom a usput se to jako, jaaaaako odražava na našoj vezi (plus isto imam 2 djece), i hvala Bogu dragom da MM ima još ljubavi za mene.

Glavu gore   :grouphug:

----------


## dodagoda

Drži se micha16, treba puno vremena da stvari sjednu na svoje mjesto. Vaš odnos je dugo vremena išao nizbrdo i treba puno rada i truda da opet uspostavite nekakvu ravnotežu. Samim time što se oboje trudite i želite popraviti stvar je korak naprijed. Ni ja kao i neki ovdje ne vjerujem u neku svemirsku ljubav koja te ostavi bez daha pa do kraja života živite presretni, jer zaljubljenost je kemija a ovo ostalo je život. Idite polako iz dana u dan, polako ispočetka gradite svoj odnos, a godinu dana je sasvim pristojan period u kojem možete vidjeti hoće li to ići ili neće.

----------


## micha16

@mamasch ne razumijem....????nema sanse da bi ja ovako zivjela iducih 18 godina...ne ocekujem ja filmsku ljubav,ako je moj naslov pogresno usmjerio problem...ja ljubav prema njemu ne osjecam i to je problem ..mislim da smo zajedno gurali izgradnju kuce,djecu,posao a onnu svemu tome naglasava sebe koji je radio dva posla (jer se moj posao u kuci ne placa pa se ne podrazumijeva-uz moj redovni posao )...znaci osjecaj ljubavi je kod mene nestao jer on mene ne dozivljava kao partnera ni u cemu (moj osjecaj)...ja sam eto njegova zena i to je to...ma kompleksno je to sve...sad smo opet u fazi tupilo,svako zivi svoj zivot,odrađujemo obaveze oko djece zajedno a sve drugo je ono uzas...

----------


## mamasch

Kod nas se 18 godina protežu drugi problemi no nikada nijedno od nas nije osjetilo da ne voli onog drugog, dapače svo vrijeme nas ljubav drži zajedno inače bismo odavno otišli svak na svoju stranu.

----------


## sirius

Ti ne osjecas ljubav prema njemu ili ne osjecas njegovu ljubav prema tebi?
da li si ljuta na njega sto te ne dozivljava i postuje pa te to zivcira .
ili uz to dvoje ( nedostatak potvrde ) ne osjecas i njegovu ljubav prema tebi? 
Ili ne osjecas ljubav jel nema te potvrde?

Hocu reci to su odvojene stvari? Nije nuzno da budu uzrocno posljedicne.
Koliko ti sebe volis? Koliko si ti zadovoljna sobom?

----------


## mamasch

Jednostavno rečeno, osjećaš da te MM drži "zdravo za gotovo"?

----------


## Doga

> ...pokusavam se boriti sama sa sobom ali bas je tesko..onaj tko je bio u slicnim situacijama puno bolje moze shvatiti ....meni je teoretski dosta toga jasno ali emocije cine svoje...


Sto se teorije tice, upravo tu smo najjaci, dok u praksi najvise kaskamo.. Probajte se fizicki lagano zblizavati.. Nadam se da ces uvidjeti uskoro sto ti najvise odgovara, da se to rijesi.. Mogu zamisliti kako ti je tesko..<3

----------


## Doga

> ...pokusavam se boriti sama sa sobom ali bas je tesko..onaj tko je bio u slicnim situacijama puno bolje moze shvatiti ....meni je teoretski dosta toga jasno ali emocije cine svoje...


Sto se teorije tice, upravo tu smo najjaci, dok u praksi najvise kaskamo.. Probajte se fizicki lagano zblizavati.. Nadam se da ces uvidjeti uskoro sto ti najvise odgovara, da se to rijesi.. Mogu zamisliti kako ti je tesko..❤

----------


## micha16

Da upravo tako Zdravo za gotovo ...e pa ja sebe jako volim i zadovoljna sam sama sa sobom,cini mi se da bi mogla Himalaju osvojiti

----------


## micha16

Ja sam jako zadovoljna samom sobom,cini mi se da bi Himalaju mogla osvojiti....a ovaj me odnos poceo gusiti  ..da dozivljava me se zdravo za gotovo....i nije tu samo ono ja njega ne volim,on mene voli ali ne pokazuje....ima tu hrpa drugih stvari i da jako jako me sve nervira...eto zaustavljam se sa postovima za sad ...za tjedan dana idemo kod psih pa javim novosti

----------


## Peterlin

Držim fige da vam savjetovanje pomogne, iako ne mislim da uspješno savjetovanje automatski znači i spašavanje braka. To može i ne mora biti.

Nije nužno svaka veza za spašavanje, ako je to nekome kamen oko vrata. Svatko prvo treba naučiti biti pošten prema samom sebi. Bit stvari je razrješavanje situacije kako je najbolje za sve umočene. To ne znači da će biti bezbolno, to ne znači da netko neće biti povrijeđen ili razočaran (na prvu), ali sve je to za ljude. 

Ono što će vam ostati zajedničko je roditeljstvo. Ostalo - paaa, zato i idete na savjetovanje da ustanovite kako dalje. I odličan mi je ovaj rok od godine dana - to je dovoljno da se stvari pročiste, a nije cijeli život. 

Sretno!

----------


## Ginger

mudra, mudra Peterlin  :Heart: 

micha sretno! i da sto prije budes sretna!
bitno je da volis sebe! drz se!
ps- ni ja bez ljubavi ne bih mogla zivjeti u braku
mozda cete je uspjeti opet naci, a ako ne...probali ste, ljudi se rastanu i budu sretni
a zivjeti nesretan u braku nije bas neka dobra opcija

----------


## Angie75

Rekla sam to i na prvoj stranici, ali ponavljam - možda može pomoći da se sjetiš zbog čega si se uopće zaljubila u svog muža...

----------


## Lili75

> Rekla sam to i na prvoj stranici, ali ponavljam - možda može pomoći da se sjetiš zbog čega si se uopće zaljubila u svog muža...


*Angie* tko će se toga sjetit, ne sjećam se šta je bilo prije par dana   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## cipelica

ja se sjećam :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

I ja se sjećam  :Smile: 
koliko god to izgledaju sitne stvari...

----------


## mamasch

Ja sam se zaljubila na prvi prvcati pogled, i u glavi čula glas "Ovo je čovjek sa kojim ćeš provesti život". Sjećam se kako je bio obučen, kakvo je bilo vrijeme, tko je sve bio u društvu, koja je muzika svirala.
Mjesec dana sam ga obilazila kao mačka oko vruće kaše dok se nisam odvažila uvalit mu broj telefona da me "nazove ako hoće".
Sutradan me nazvao, našli se na spoju, prohodali i ostali zajedno 18 godina.

----------


## cipelica

mi smo se poznavali puno prije nego smo prohodali. osobine koje su me tada obarale s nogu sviđaju mi se i danas. u međuvremenu smo spoznali i neke razlike. ali tako je to, u paketu dobijemo sve.

----------


## Trina

I ja se sjećam. Zaljubila sam se u dugu kosu, činjenicu da je uvijek spreman za tulume, zahebanciju i izlaske. Sad mi to previše i ne koristi :Smile:  Bili smo u srednjoj školi

----------


## Peterlin

I ja se sjećam...

Moja dobra prijateljica (kasnije i vjenčana kuma) rekla je kad ga je prvi put srela: "On te gleda! On tebe gleda ONAK  :Grin: !" I danas to ponavljamo, he he he... (Btw. i dalje me gleda ovak  :Zaljubljen:  iako imam 20 godina više i 20 kila viška i drago mi je zbog toga....  :Heart: ).

----------


## mare41

Sjecamo se svakog detalja s prvog susreta, jos je prisutan onaj pocetni osmjeh, aj ne bas stalno, al tu je

----------


## Ginger

i ja se sjecam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## umiljata

i ja se sjećam: 
bilo je ljeto, upoznao nas je zajednički prijatelj.
bio je sav u bijelom, prestravično mršav (cca 60 kila  :Shock: ) i apsolutno nije ostavio nikakav dojam na mene.
ni ja na njega  :Smile: 
počeli smo se družiti iz dosade, samo zato što smo bili sami u Zagrebu (ostatak društva na moru).
i malo po malo, rodila se ljubav  :Heart:

----------


## Bodulica

kod mene je to išlo  malo neobično. ja se nisam zatreskala na prvi pogled, on je. za mene je u to doba srednje škole bio premiran i daleko od likova koji su mi se sviđali. ne mislim na fizički dio, nego baš na gard. kretali smo se u istom društvu i čak sam jednu večer rekla jednoj frendici: daj I., odi večeras s nama do Arkade, ima jedan crni visoki taman za tebe  :Grin:   nije otišla, a taj crni visoki je bio uporan i na kraju me je osvojio. baš te osobine koje me u prvi mah nisu privukle pokazale su se kao dobitna kombinacija. njegova staloženost i upornost uvijek me povuku naprijed kad pomislim da sam totalno zapela. ovi "divlji" koji su me kao klinku privlačili mahom su i dalje takvi i život bi mi kraj njih vjerojatno bio pakao. baš zato jer sam i sama kaotična osoba.

i da, nikad nisam iz principa nikome prva prišla. tu sam stara škola :D

----------


## Lili75

> kod mene je to išlo  malo neobično. ja se nisam zatreskala na prvi pogled, on je. za mene je u to doba srednje škole bio premiran i daleko od likova koji su mi se sviđali. ne mislim na fizički dio, nego baš na gard. kretali smo se u istom društvu i čak sam jednu večer rekla jednoj frendici: daj I., odi večeras s nama do Arkade, ima jedan crni visoki taman za tebe   nije otišla, a taj crni visoki je bio uporan i na kraju me je osvojio. baš te osobine koje me u prvi mah nisu privukle pokazale su se kao dobitna kombinacija. njegova staloženost i upornost uvijek me povuku naprijed kad pomislim da sam totalno zapela. ovi "divlji" koji su me kao klinku privlačili mahom su i dalje takvi i život bi mi kraj njih vjerojatno bio pakao. baš zato jer sam i sama kaotična osoba.
> 
> i da, nikad nisam iz principa nikome prva prišla. tu sam stara škola :D



*bodulice* jesi ti moja duhovna sestra? u puno detalja nam je prica slicna  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

> i da, nikad nisam iz principa nikome prva prišla. tu sam stara škola :D


Kakvo prilaženje? 
Pa zar ne ignoriraš osobu koja ti se sviđa?  :Grin:

----------


## Bodulica

upravo tako. što ti se više sviđa to je žešći ignor.

sreća što je ovaj moj bio uporan. u protivnom bi valjda ostala usidjelica.  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> kod mene je to išlo  malo neobično. ja se nisam zatreskala na prvi pogled, on je. za mene je u to doba srednje škole bio premiran i daleko od likova koji su mi se sviđali. ne mislim na fizički dio, nego baš na gard. kretali smo se u istom društvu i čak sam jednu večer rekla jednoj frendici: daj I., odi večeras s nama do Arkade, ima jedan crni visoki taman za tebe   nije otišla, a taj crni visoki je bio uporan i na kraju me je osvojio. baš te osobine koje me u prvi mah nisu privukle pokazale su se kao dobitna kombinacija. njegova staloženost i upornost uvijek me povuku naprijed kad pomislim da sam totalno zapela. ovi "divlji" koji su me kao klinku privlačili mahom su i dalje takvi i život bi mi kraj njih vjerojatno bio pakao. baš zato jer sam i sama kaotična osoba.
> 
> *i da, nikad nisam iz principa nikome prva prišla. tu sam stara škola* :D


Ja ne mislim da je bitno jesi li stara škola ili ne, nego kakva si osoba.

Dok sam sjedila, čekala i puštala da mi prilaze, prilazili su tipovi koje je zanimalo kako izgledam izvana (to mi je satrlo mladost, vječito sam morala micati nečije šape sa sebe), a nisam znala drugačije jer to je "stara škola" kao i ono s ignoriranjem. To mi je nekako primjereno mladosti.

Kasnije, kad točno znaš što želiš (i trebaš), ne bi trebalo biti problema potražiti takvu osobu, a ako se takva zatekne u blizini, po potrebi učiniti prvi korak. Ne treba dosađivati, ali dati do znanja da se kontakt može ostvariti....Zašto ne?


* * *

S druge strane, da se vratimo na ovo o karakteru - ne mogu zamisliti da bi moj stariji sin učinio prvi korak... Nije ni mm (zapravo jest, ali dala sam mu do znanja da bi trebao, tako da je teško reći tko je bio prvi - nekako smo se našli). Moj brat isto - taj je i danas samac, tko zna, možda zato jer nije od onih koji bi učinili prvi korak....

----------


## Doga

Ja se sjecam prve ljubavi.. sto je najbolje vidjala sam tipa mogo puta i razgovarala s njim (ali u drustvu, povrsne spike) i nisam ga sljivila pol posto.. Sve do jedan dan, dok se penjao uza stube prema nama, ja sam ga pogledala i smrznula se, odjednom sam se zaljubila preko usiju.. Odmah sam skuzila: to je to.. Nije mi samo jasno kako se to desilo tako naglo, od kuda je to doslo..!? Jos dan-danas me to zanima  :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Citam vas i sad vise ne kuzim jel ja spadam u mlađu ili stariju generaciju. Nekad sam prilazila ja a nekada oni. Najupornijii je napravio dijete a naj nenametljiviji je ljubav mog zivota. Nisam napravila niti u jednom slucaju ja prva korak. Ljubav svog zivota sam upoznala preko interneta i kad smo se vidjeli prvi puta ja sam se odmah zaljubila i sada nakon dvije godine i mjesec dana ga jednako i vise volim. Znam da nije dugo dvije godine ali onaj osjecaj da zelim samo njega i ne mogu se zamisliti sa bilo kime osim sa njim traje i divno je. Svaka sekunda miriši i svaka sekunda koji provedem sa njime je kao blagoslov... 

Btw. Ja sam 86' jel spadam i mlađu ili stariju ? :pppp

----------


## Bodulica

cleaning lady, za mene si još pupoljak. moje starije dijete je 91. godište pa onda pretpostavi. inače, to moje dijete je bio 3 godine u vezi i skoro su dvije prošle od kako su raskinuli, ali on je i dalje sam i čini mi se da se jako puno promijenio odonda.  njemu bi trebala osoba o kakvoj je Peterlin govorila da se ovaj  trgne. :/  on sam izgleda ništa ne poduzima. kompjuter mu je trenutno i cura i društvo. nije mi drago nikako, ali što ja više prigovaram to mi se čini da postižem kontraefekt. nedavno se učlanio u jednu nevladinu udrugu pa je počeo malo više izlaziti, ali mi mrak padne na oči kad ga vidim subotom uvečer doma na netu. ja u ovim godinama imam bogatiji društveni život od njega.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Imam najbolju frendicu koja je 91 godiste i brata koji je 97 godiste haha ! Mozda da ih spojimo  :Smile: )))))

----------


## cvijeta73

a mi bili oba dva pijani  :Rolling Eyes: 
drugi dan se našli, meni se nije ni dalo, pojma nisam imala s kim se nalazim. 
a on isto tako, al reko je sam sebi, aj kad već imam zapisan taj broj da ne propadne  :lool:

----------


## sirius

:Laughing: 

Odlican primjer djeci. Ispricaj im to kad budu dovoljno zreli.

----------


## Peterlin

> Odlican primjer djeci. Ispricaj im to kad budu dovoljno zreli.


mhm, ja sam 110% sigurna da neke stvari NIKADA ne namjeravam ispričati djeci...  :Grin:

----------


## mamasch

> mhm, ja sam 110% sigurna da neke stvari NIKADA ne namjeravam ispričati djeci...


*X*

----------


## Ginger

cvijeto  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja se sjećam.
I baš sam ko što Zuska piše, ignorirala na max.
Pa ga par godina nisam sretala.
E kad sam ga se opet dočepala nisam imala petlje zvat na cugu, već sam ga pitala da mi dođe laptop sredit.
Da sam samo znala što sve može vidjeti na njemu, našla bih neki drugi izgovor  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Da, ignoriranje je prvi korak. 
Drugi je alkohol. 

Vremenom sazriješ, pa ideš odman na drugi. :pivo:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mda, mi smo ipak odlucili za (kršitelj koda)y varijantu opijanja. No svejedno dosli smo na isto LOL

----------


## rehab

> a mi bili oba dva pijani 
> drugi dan se našli, meni se nije ni dalo, pojma nisam imala s kim se nalazim. 
> a on isto tako, al reko je sam sebi, aj kad već imam zapisan taj broj da ne propadne


Ovako isto i mi, ali doslovno  :lool:

----------


## Tashunica

> Citam vas i sad vise ne kuzim jel ja spadam u mlađu ili stariju generaciju. Nekad sam prilazila ja a nekada oni. Najupornijii je napravio dijete a naj nenametljiviji je ljubav mog zivota. Nisam napravila niti u jednom slucaju ja prva korak. Ljubav svog zivota sam* upoznala preko interneta* i kad smo se vidjeli prvi puta ja sam se odmah zaljubila i sada nakon dvije godine i mjesec dana ga jednako i vise volim. Znam da nije dugo dvije godine ali onaj osjecaj da zelim samo njega i ne mogu se zamisliti sa bilo kime osim sa njim traje i divno je. Svaka sekunda miriši i svaka sekunda koji provedem sa njime je kao blagoslov... 
> 
> Btw. Ja sam 86' jel spadam i mlađu ili stariju ? :pppp


zbog ovog boldanog deeeefinitivno spadaš u mlađu generaciju.

MM definitivno nije bio moj tip, ja sam obožavala tamnopute, tamnokose,
a on je sve samo ne to, no eto, ljubav ne pita, brzo me oborio s nogu.
upoznali smo se u salunu na koncertu daleke obale.
znam točno što sam imala na sebi, što je on imao, ma svaku sitnicu.
i naravno  :pivo: 
valjda sam zbog toga i oborena s nogu  :lool:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ajme a kod mene obrnuto ja volim samo plave decke a ljmz je crn LOL i onda na cesti vide nas dvoje crnih ljudi i moju kćer plavu da nemre bit plavija , hahahaha

----------


## Trina

Ima li što novoga?

----------

